

Ask HN - Feedback on homepage : Braintrust - organize your team's conversations - Tawheed
http://BraintrustHQ.com/

======
proexploit
At the bottom of the page, put another call to action. Sure, someone can
always scroll up but if they've read through the entire page, a concluding
sign up button with another push to sign up should give you at least a few
more conversions. Also, I'm too lazy to check, but I believe this is the same
site that had review for it's original page a while back that was completely
locked down and confusing. If so, this is a HUGE improvement! Congrats!

~~~
Tawheed
Thanks! That's great feedback.

